# Orange County Expanded Scope Class



## bcschanen (Sep 15, 2011)

So here I am in CA, looking for an EMT-B job!  It's become clear to me that an OC Expanded Scope class is necessary for many of the jobs out here.  Anybody know of a class where I can get this accreditation?

I did search for this class & info about it, cannot seem to find much.  Even the person at the OCEMS office didn't know much.  She said "it's not that important, some companies will even pay for it".  That would be great, but with the competitiveness of EMT applicants out there, I'd rather be a step ahead than a step behind.

Thank you for the help!

Blake


----------



## Imacho (Sep 16, 2011)

It's stupid. Just  bunch of stuff you should be doing anyway.  Like 12L placement, D-sticks, ETtube and stoma suctioning, and preparation of Intubation equipment for medics. I think theres a few more i missed. but ya.  Care should have class but i think that's for employees only. So without a job I'm not sure where you can get it.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 16, 2011)

http://ochealthinfo.com/docs/medical/ems/licensing/OCEMS-Approved_EMT_Expanded_Scope_Providers.pdf


----------



## bcschanen (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## OCTraumaQueen (Sep 19, 2011)

*Expanded Scope*

Yeah, I was wondering about that, when I went to get my State/County licenses last week, OCEMS pointed out that my Certificate of Completion 
from my class (Central County ROP) had the expanded scope of practice.
I don't remember it being mentioned but I guess it's great to have...Are there any perks?


----------



## Imacho (Sep 20, 2011)

Perks are you get to keep your job.


----------



## Jon (Sep 20, 2011)

Imacho said:


> It's stupid. Just  bunch of stuff you should be doing anyway.  Like 12L placement, D-sticks, ETtube and stoma suctioning, and preparation of Intubation equipment for medics. I think theres a few more i missed. but ya.  Care should have class but i think that's for employees only. So without a job I'm not sure where you can get it.



Are you saying that ET/Trach suctioning is stupid?

How long is the class?


----------



## Imacho (Sep 20, 2011)

Class is like 3 or 4 hours. 

I'm saying it's stupid cause the class is unnecessary. Everything taught in the class should have been, or was, taught in Basic training. The skillz are necessary to have. But a "special" class that says congrats " you can now suction or place 12L or do a D-stick analysis" is a rip off.


----------



## CMad EMT (Sep 21, 2011)

check out: paramedicadvantage.com

I took this OC Accreditation and it was a good quick class. The instructor is awesome; I have taken 2 other classes of his.


----------

